# Replacement keys



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

anyone know where to get a replacement key for the key on the dash....they seem pretty universal id imagine...anyone have a part #?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

they are indec keys any hardware store will have them. other wise old MAC and SNAP-ON tool box keys work also.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

one of your craftsman toolbox keys might also work. saw it in another thread of yours.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

In a pinch you can just pull the wires off the back of the key cylinder as well. When you need to turn off the engine just touch them together. Most engines have at least 3 ways to turn them off anyway.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you can make one out of some scrap sheet steel with a bench grinder and a few files. i do it all the time


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You didn't list the model/serial so I can't look it up to be sure.

Looks like it might be the same as used for MTD's and others and likely on the shelf at Homedepot. Keys only P/N 925-0201

MTD Universal Snow Blower Ignition Key | MTD Yard Machines 925-0201


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the key for your new to you Ariens 1336?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot how it was spelled. MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

yes its for the 36..i like to have 2...i assumed they were universal...after i wrote this i noticed jacks engines sells them, but shipping is more than the key.....im sure the dealer sells them...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is this the one....?

Genuine Ariens Gravely Part Key w Cap arn 02460700 | eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Most switches like that I've seen are nothing more than a simple on-off switch with a key acting as a toggle. I've changed several like that on blowers with a toggle switch over the years. Simpler and easier to find a replacement in the future if you ever need to replace again.


----------

